# Little Manistee opener report



## crs76 (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone been out scouting ?
I been lookin at my spots around Irons and no fish.
Needs some rain and warm temps.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Need to get the mouth dredged....sandbar seems to put a hault to much movement....BTW looks at least years passage...pretty pathetic.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

It looks like the opener is going to be pretty slow. I fished suicide on the big this morning only seen one fish hooked.I was at the weir last thursday didnt see anything.Need some warmer weather and rain then maybe?


----------



## 1ManWolfPak (Dec 19, 2009)

Went sat to look around. Very few fish around unlike any other year. The fall run was terreble with the low water level and the winter run didnt' amount to much either. Water is getting low and clear now and will only get worse now with no rain in the forecast this whole week. Still, its something i look forward to every year and will be at the cabin come thurs. Good luck


----------



## crs76 (Oct 18, 2010)

hey Jack, Nice screen name.

I herd they were slaying them on the lower stretches of the big...but may be BS.

If you guys fish the little give me a hollar, will be whippin it Friday at first light by the house.



stickbow shooter said:


> It looks like the opener is going to be pretty slow. I fished suicide on the big this morning only seen one fish hooked.I was at the weir last thursday didnt see anything.Need some warmer weather and rain then maybe?


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

It might be time to stop fishing the Little Manistee for steelhead for a while. The numbers appear to be down even lower this year than any year I can remember.

The weir is closed since the 10th I think and we have had decent water levels but I have not seen a steelhead this year. Every day I walk on my deck I can see redds, but no fish. 

The report that no fish were seen at the weir is troubling. There is a theory that something is happening in the big lake causing the decline, but perhaps as fishermen we should be proactive and stop fishing steelhead until we find out what is happening to the steelhead.

I am not a person who believes the sky is falling and support science in making decisions, but the Little Manistee is the source of most steelhaed in midwest rivers and this trend has been going on for a few years now so in this case it might be prudent to be proactive.


----------



## 1ManWolfPak (Dec 19, 2009)

Splitshot, are u above or below the weir?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

maybe alot more fish need to start getting up stream to spawn each year.


----------



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

...the harvest numbers of fish at the DNR weir is declining. It may be just be a statistical aberation, but the steehead harvest last year was the lowest in about 20 years at a little over 1900 fish. Don't know why. I haven't seen steelhead in the river this Spring. I have a place above DeWitt bridge and saw a ton of coho up there as recently as February.
The PM seems to be getting healthy numbers of fish this year. Maybe they should move the weir down there!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

PDS said:


> ...the harvest numbers of fish at the DNR weir is declining. It may be just be a statistical aberation, but the steehead harvest last year was the lowest in about 20 years at a little over 1900 fish. Don't know why. I haven't seen steelhead in the river this Spring. I have a place above DeWitt bridge and saw a ton of coho up there as recently as February.
> The PM seems to be getting healthy numbers of fish this year. Maybe they should move the weir down there!


The PM is fishing no better than all the rest of the northern streams waiting for a shot of warm water.


----------



## crs76 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thats where I fish. Just above DeWitt bridge. Where are you located ?

Its a tradition for us as well. Been doing the opener for 20+ years, fish or not.



PDS said:


> ...the harvest numbers of fish at the DNR weir is declining. It may be just be a statistical aberation, but the steehead harvest last year was the lowest in about 20 years at a little over 1900 fish. Don't know why. I haven't seen steelhead in the river this Spring. I have a place above DeWitt bridge and saw a ton of coho up there as recently as February.
> The PM seems to be getting healthy numbers of fish this year. Maybe they should move the weir down there!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I agree last year was the worst I can remember for numbers of fish. Just hopeing this year will be better. Im shur Ill be somewhere on the river friday. Craig , If we fish over by you friday will stop in.


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

I will never understand why as the broodstock river that depends on natural reproduction, the Little Man does not have a complete no kill regulation or at least a 1 fish limit. A 3 fish limit when the numbers are clearly declining just doesn't make since. If the little man crashes the entire steelhead program in michigan is in serious trouble.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok, this is not meant to be an arguementative point, but a question. As well I could be way off base on this too..... but is it not correct that when the fish are born in that stream that they return to that same stream to reproduce??? If this is true, if the DNR are harvesting eggs from steelies, would there not be less fish born in this particular river system, and less fish heading back up the little M to reproduce? Again if this is true would we not just see less and less each year coming back up??From what I am reading and have read the numbers keep reducing year after year. Does this make sense at all or am I way off base in this thinking?? Was just looking for some discussion or thoughts on this?


----------



## crs76 (Oct 18, 2010)

Last year there were alot of fish up near me early around the first of march then when it opened they were already heading back down. The downriver guys did well. 

From what I see the native trout are still fairly abundant. We catch many small browns and rainbows. Still looking for that wall mounter, my largest to date is a 23" brown.


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

hunterjb6 said:


> Ok, this is not meant to be an arguementative point, but a question. As well I could be way off base on this too..... but is it not correct that when the fish are born in that stream that they return to that same stream to reproduce??? If this is true, if the DNR are harvesting eggs from steelies, would there not be less fish born in this particular river system, and less fish heading back up the little M to reproduce? Again if this is true would we not just see less and less each year coming back up??From what I am reading and have read the numbers keep reducing year after year. Does this make sense at all or am I way off base in this thinking?? Was just looking for some discussion or thoughts on this?


The river can only produce so many smolts, meaning it has a biological maximum carrying capacity. Meaning no matter how many adults return to spawn the river can only produce x amount of young fish per year. Keep in mind young steelhead must spend 1-2 summers in the stream. It does not take that many steelhead to reach said carrying capacity in a good year of spawning on a stream with ideal habitat like the Little Man. However if so few adults make it to spawn as to not reach the smolt carrying capacity of the stream, that would be a major problem. To my knowledge that is not yet the case on the little manistee. The problem seems to be a lower percentage of fish returning as adults. This could be due to lower survival based on different lake conditions or overharvest by humans. My guess is a combination of both elements have led to lower overall returns for many west michigan rivers.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

The majority of the run last year happened before the screens were in. The number of dropbacks above the weir has been increasing every year it seems. The fish have ran earlier and earlier. This year will be a good baseline for the people who think the sky is falling and close the river and only one fish yadda yadda. Very few ran early this year, watch out if we get a warm rain, this system will pop this year and people will be saying its the best ever. Anyway, I hope I'm right. Good luck and keep your feet planted on the bottom, the Gup.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## crs76 (Oct 18, 2010)

Guppy II, hope your right, rain and warmer temps for next week.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

pikedevil said:


> I will never understand why as the broodstock river that depends on natural reproduction, the Little Man does not have a complete no kill regulation or at least a 1 fish limit. A 3 fish limit when the numbers are clearly declining just doesn't make since. If the little man crashes the entire steelhead program in michigan is in serious trouble.


Couldnt have said it better myself! There's "NO KILL" on the fly's only on the P.M, why not for the Lil Man? When the very fish harvested from the Lil river is what stocks, Michigan, Ohio, Pennsylvania waters..I would love to see a 1 fish limit on steel for the lil man.. It would help greatly!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

johnnie555 said:


> Couldnt have said it better myself! There's "NO KILL" on the fly's only on the P.M, why not for the Lil Man? When the very fish harvested from the Lil river is what stocks, Michigan, Ohio, Pennsylvania waters..I would love to see a 1 fish limit on steel for the lil man.. It would help greatly!


"NO KILL" is a social regulation that does nothing to protect the fishery on the PM. Fish surveys show the same number of fish when fish could be kept and after no kill. Fifty percent of the fish in our rivers die every year. You cannot stockpile fish. The PM is the only river I know of were no kill exists where there are salmon. Think about that for a minute. The rule has no effect on the fishery but it does have an effect on the number of fishermen who use the river.

I will be writing a post later this week that will address some of the issues with the Little River and as soon as I check all my facts I will post it. Sometimes many fish run before they close the river off at the weir, and I did see a fair number of cohos this year but I have yet to see a steelhead.

From my deck I can see 7 distinct beds and every year I see fish on them, often early and sometimes late. I am concerned because as of today I have seen none. There are fish at the weir and today they will be turning on the pumps. 

Pikedevil has a good handle on the problem and there is no danger to the population, but possibly to the gene pool. Having said that many of us think a temporary reduction on Little Manistee steelhead might be a good idea. It might help and it might not, but as the Little river is the source of these great fish putting the cart before the horse might be justified.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Surfs rockin! What does that tell you?


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Splitshot said:


> "NO KILL" is a social regulation that does nothing to protect the fishery on the PM. Fish surveys show the same number of fish when fish could be kept and after no kill. Fifty percent of the fish in our rivers die every year. You cannot stockpile fish. The PM is the only river I know of were no kill exists where there are salmon. Think about that for a minute. The rule has no effect on the fishery but it does have an effect on the number of fishermen who use the river.
> 
> I will be writing a post later this week that will address some of the issues with the Little River and as soon as I check all my facts I will post it. Sometimes many fish run before they close the river off at the weir, and I did see a fair number of cohos this year but I have yet to see a steelhead.
> 
> ...


First off, Social regulation??:lol: Ok believe what ya will, that whole topic has already been beat like a dead horse.. The difference is the Lil man's fishery is mostly "NATURAL REPRODUCTION" thats what makes the lil man's strain of fish so wild.. So I beg do differ on the whole NO kill theory! Wheter is lowered to 1 fish or NONE on the lil man. I think any change would help!

Now to your whole "not seeing fish on redd's this time last yr, farmers in most of lower MICHIGAN already had sugar beets planted.. NOT this yr, because we've having a "COLD" spring, or better put, "LACK THEIR OF" we havent had any major rains, to bring more fish home, we've had one good week of really warm weather, but then we've dropped back down to near record lows. Thats gonna put fish back off gravel! If your looking for fish on gravel this time of yr, your looking in the wrong places.. Most are gonna be stagging in the runs, pool, and holes! We had a bad fall run of fish which led to a bad winter run as well.. The fish that come into the river in the fall and winter and that actually hold in the river all winter long are the fish that spawn first! So if we have a bad fall and winter run, your prolly NOT going to see quite as many spawning this early! The salmon and steelhead in the greatlakes primarily feed on alewives.. (which there in lie's the problem) that population is almost gone! The DNR went to a 5 fish limit on kings, in order to help get that population down, so it can support itself..My personal oppinion is I believe they need to do the exact opposite on steelhead.. I think a 1 fish limit on certain rivers in this state where primarily natural reproduction is what stocks the river would help!
just my 2 cents.. take it as ya will


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Reading this thread got me to thinking that the last few years have been "off" as far as my spring steelhead fishing. I too would probably wonder about the declining runs except for one thing... I spend a lot of hours in my boat in the summer out on the thermal bars off of Manistee and Frankfort and there is definitely no lack of fish out there. Where or when they actually come in to spawn has elluded me the last three years or so, but this spring I think should tell us a lot. So far I feel that we are having a "normal" spring and I know in years past the second or third week of April used to be poppin on the Big M on a typical year, so we'll just have to wait and see. This year should be good indicator as far as our spring steelie fishery.


----------



## 1ManWolfPak (Dec 19, 2009)

Comes down to one fact, weather! Water levels were extremely low last fall/winter on the little man and that made for a terreble run of fish into the system. Then this spring again, no major melt off, no warm rain and for the most part that river has been below normal levels since last spring. That increase in flow and warmer water triggers them to make their run. I also have a cabin just above nine mile and there are zero fish in the whole run and not a fish on the gravel nor any sign of any being there. That is just crazy. There is usually 10-15 fish in the whole stretch and to not see one is unreal. I know I will be below the weir on the opener though. There are fish coming up every day.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## steelheadmaniac (Oct 26, 2004)

I hope i'm drastically wrong BUT.............
Surfs rockin! What does that tell you? 
What surf?? Its been dead for 9-10 days now with the sunny calm NE winds everyday in a row, However they are getting browns but for 3 rods a pc. and 20-30 rods on the piers during the weekdays maybe theres a big push of fish out there we can only hope. Ive fished 3 days a week the last 3 weeks and can say the last push of fish was around the 17-20th other than that its been a mere trickle. The PM has NOT gotten the amount of fish as a few yrrs. back and the fish seem to shoot right thru and you can whack em one day and go back the next 3 days and get skunked. (I know this 1st hand) I think the water levels at the mouth if the Lil Man and the P.M. are not helping the situation the last 2-3 yrs. it seems to be as shallow as ever. I'm no expert by all means but I will definately say this has been the worst and coldest March I remember and I don't go on weekends at all. We had the high water but temps are WAY to cold as today In the sun mid-afternoon it was 38 degrees. I hope that this isnt going to be like the fall run of kings that never really happened here in Musk. everyone waited and waited for. We need some strong South to SW blow and NORMAL 50-60 degree day temps not low mid teen nights. 

Pray for warm weather now I guess??:help:

SM


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

steelheadmaniac said:


> I hope i'm drastically wrong BUT.............
> Surfs rockin! What does that tell you?
> What surf?? Its been dead for 9-10 days now with the sunny calm NE winds everyday in a row, However they are getting browns but for 3 rods a pc. and 20-30 rods on the piers during the weekdays maybe theres a big push of fish out there we can only hope. Ive fished 3 days a week the last 3 weeks and can say the last push of fish was around the 17-20th other than that its been a mere trickle. The PM has NOT gotten the amount of fish as a few yrrs. back and the fish seem to shoot right thru and you can whack em one day and go back the next 3 days and get skunked. (I know this 1st hand) I think the water levels at the mouth if the Lil Man and the P.M. are not helping the situation the last 2-3 yrs. it seems to be as shallow as ever. I'm no expert by all means but I will definately say this has been the worst and coldest March I remember and I don't go on weekends at all. We had the high water but temps are WAY to cold as today In the sun mid-afternoon it was 38 degrees. I hope that this isnt going to be like the fall run of kings that never really happened here in Musk. everyone waited and waited for. We need some strong South to SW blow and NORMAL 50-60 degree day temps not low mid teen nights.
> 
> ...


Yep this has definately been one of the coldest march's I can remember (with the exception of that one week, we had a few weeks ago) I'm from the Midland area, and we still got people out ice fishing the Saginaw bay, so what does that tell ya? This time last yr, they were out in boats! Over the last 2 weeks, we've had SEVERAL nights in Northern Michigan that were well below zero.. -11 recorded in the Higgins lake/Grayling area:yikes:! Thats January weather not MARCH.. Some warmth would help but I think more importantly we need water! A nice 4 day absolute soaker would definately put em on the move! Shapping up to be one of those slow trickle type of yrs where we get a slow trickle right into may.. Come on rains.....


----------



## sedersteeler (Jul 25, 2008)

I am planning on giving the Little Manistee a shot this weekend. I have never fished it before and would appreciate any advice. Please shoot me a PM if you are willing to offer a little advice. 

I am sure everyone is getting a good wack at them today. I wish I was there. 

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

sedersteeler said:


> I am planning on giving the Little Manistee a shot this weekend. I have never fished it before and would appreciate any advice. Please shoot me a PM if you are willing to offer a little advice.
> 
> I am sure everyone is getting a good wack at them today. I wish I was there.
> 
> ...


This being openig weekend on that river it will be just a bit busy. And judging by the number of people posting saying how slow it looks, I would fish the big man instead. I think it's going to be a few weeks before it really starts on the Little. But if you do fish it, fish the holes with a jig and waxworm or use spawn under a bobber.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

just an idea...as we are looking at one side of this..could there be a different reason the steel are not returning..like the lack of runs from the weir to the mouth...the last 3 years ive been going up there to fish..ive see more and more of the holes and runs are filled in with sand and black muck..now they have pulled the tubes out and put in a bridge,thus slowing the river down and filling in 3 good holes and the runs above the bridge.I know steelhead are to return to the river that they spawned from each year..but if there is less areas for them to spawn in..they do move to different grounds or rivers..i say instead of looking at possestion numbers,or taking out the weir or closeing the river to fishing for any time...how about reseting the river with logs,gravel beds,ect...give em a good place to spawn,and deep holes to rest in,faster water to keep it cooler longer and all the other ideas that the trout unlimited have been doing to other spawing rivers,lets do it on the LM..the more bed areas,the more fish spawning,the more that come back..just my idea on this..hate to see a great river go bad...


----------



## 1ManWolfPak (Dec 19, 2009)

Went 2 for4 this am. One of the worst openers I have had in 15 yrs of fishing here. Im above 9 mile. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## crs76 (Oct 18, 2010)

I hooked a steelhead my first cast but it came off. Otherwise 2 browns over 15" that I released. Very slow by us in Irons, saw 2 steelhead heading down but they were pretty banged up.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ranger Ray said:


> Surfs rockin! What does that tell you?


It tells me that I need to go out and fish the surf and not bum around like everyone else waiting for the fish to come to them 30 miles upstream in a river.....or better yet, TAKE THE BOAT OUT!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

steelheadmaniac said:


> I hope i'm drastically wrong BUT.............
> Surfs rockin! What does that tell you?
> What surf?? Its been dead for 9-10 days now with the sunny calm NE winds everyday in a row, However they are getting browns but for 3 rods a pc. and 20-30 rods on the piers during the weekdays maybe theres a big push of fish out there we can only hope. Ive fished 3 days a week the last 3 weeks and can say the last push of fish was around the 17-20th other than that its been a mere trickle. The PM has NOT gotten the amount of fish as a few yrrs. back and the fish seem to shoot right thru and you can whack em one day and go back the next 3 days and get skunked. (I know this 1st hand) I think the water levels at the mouth if the Lil Man and the P.M. are not helping the situation the last 2-3 yrs. it seems to be as shallow as ever. I'm no expert by all means but I will definately say this has been the worst and coldest March I remember and I don't go on weekends at all. We had the high water but temps are WAY to cold as today In the sun mid-afternoon it was 38 degrees. I hope that this isnt going to be like the fall run of kings that never really happened here in Musk. everyone waited and waited for. We need some strong South to SW blow and NORMAL 50-60 degree day temps not low mid teen nights.
> 
> ...


That would be nuts if the majority of the steelhead came in late like the salmon did. My buddy caught a 15 lb hen king full of loose eggs in the middle of November off of the South Grand Haven Pier on the OUTSIDE. I thought it was pretty crazy, but then again, I went home and knocked the crap out of the coho the entire last week of *DECEMBER* in the river. Normally, I am catching coho from about the 3rd week in September until the end of October. Things vary from year to year, and I know for a fact that I will be able to get into plenty of steelhead during the last couple weeks of April when I come home. I think there are still plenty of fish to come-----maybe not down south, but the northwest rivers still have at least a couple weeks yet before they peak.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

1ManWolfPak said:


> Went 2 for4 this am. One of the worst openers I have had in 15 yrs of fishing here. Im above 9 mile.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


HA! Still beats the heck out of sitting at home, or worse yet, being stuck studying at school. I wouldn't be complaining!:lol:


----------

